# 1.4rc2 livecd:some problems!

## ronald_cn

hallo,there are some problems with my system.

i compilied my kernel with normal kernel sources 2.4.20,and then when i "make modules" complete,it showed 

"Unresolved Symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/char/drm/sis.o 

depmod: sis_malloc_Ra3329ed5 

depmod: sis_free_Rced25333"

and when i rebooted my system,it showed "Fail to calculate dependencies"

and went to "mount local system",it displayed " 

modprobe:modprobe:Can't locate module nls_cp437 

modprobe:modprobe:Can't locate module nls_cp936" 

when i entered the system with root,i typed "modules-update",the error message was"/etc/modules.d/ppp: line 1,alias,char-major-108: not found 

... "

my computer's chipset is SIS 640,P4 2G,HD 60 G.so i complied SIS5513 into kernel.my native language is Chinese(CP936,GB2312).

i hope anyone helps me!!!!thank you very much!

----------

## cyfred

Your kernels modules didnt complete their compile and installation properly, you will need to redo this step and fix whatever caused the error. 

```
 rm -rf /lib/modules/linux-2.4.20

cd /usr/src/linux

## BACKUP your kernel .config file

make clean

make mrproper

## RESTORE the config file and do an optional make menuconfig

make dep

make clean bzImage 

make modules

make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/vmlinuz-2.4.20

```

There are a lot of SiS options in the kernel, some good and others bad, read the help sections to see if you actually do or dont require that library.

----------

## ronald_cn

thank you very much.

i have solved the problems.i recompilied the kerneal,and disabled SIS option with AGP.the problem was that!

right now it seems that my gentoo is working with KDE3....

if it shows " Failed to calculate dependencies",what is it?is there something wrong with my "portage tree"?i need "emerge sync" again?

----------

## cyfred

Failed to Calculate dependencies means that there are some module's trying to be loaded that cant be loaded.

Check your /etc/modules.autoload and remove anything related to the AGP or SiS options, that you removed from the kernel.

----------

